# WLAN:Access point manuell wählen



## pdatrain (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein größeres WLAN-Netzwerk. NetStumbler findet bis zu 11 Access points - alle mit gleicher SSID und alle auf dem gleichen Kanal (6)

Ein Access point schwächelt gerne zwischendurch. Ich habe von meinem Büro aus "Excellente" Signalstärken und Qualität - nur leider sendet der AP keine Datenpakete! Gehe ich in ein anderes Büro, verbindet er sich mit einem anderen AP (mit anderer MAC Adresse) und alles läuft perfekt.

Leider verbindet sich mein WinXP immer mit dem stärksten AP, der leider nicht sendet. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den AP manuell zu wechseln?

Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit den AP auszuschalten, zu resetten oder neu zu konfigurieren.

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

André


----------



## vornst (11. Januar 2005)

Es gibt ein Tool im Netz der Netze, welches sich Boing nennt. 

Mit diesem Programm hast du die Möglichkeit die AP zu wählen, vorrausgesetzt du hast den WEPkey und deine MAC-Adresse ist bei dem Router eingetragen.

Alles Klar.

MFG Tony


----------

